# brown discharge before period



## rissierae (Feb 5, 2008)

Ever since I got my period back since my ds was born, I've had brown discharge for like 5-7 days before my period actually starts. Before my pregnancy, it was normal for me to have 1-2 days of this stuff, but never a week! It just looks like old blood, but I don't know why it shows up at the beginning. I saw my family doctor today, and told him that this has been going on, each cycle, for like a year. He was mildly concerned and told me I could have an ultrasound if I wanted one, to look for fibroids. I don't really want to do an ultrasound, but now I'm a little concerned. Has anyone else here had symptoms like this? Is it normal? Should I get the ultrasound? My other thought was to try raspberry leaf tea and see if that changed things since it promotes uterine health.

We are going to ttc again soon, so that's another reason I just want to make sure everything is ok down there.


----------



## Babydoll1285 (Apr 4, 2009)

I have the exact same thing! When I first got ppaf, I'd have a day of spotting. Then it was two days. Last cycle it was 5 days!!!! I'm trying red raspberry tea this cycle and hoping it sort things out - otherwise I'm going to ask my dr about it in Feb.

I'd probably hold off on the u/s for a bit and get some tea to see if it helps. Unless you're ttc in the next month or so. Do you have any other fibroid symptoms? Oh and are you bfing? That can really mess with your cycles. (which is why I don't expect my dr to take me seriously when I mention the spotting...she told me a 21 day period was 'normal' while nursing!)


----------



## rissierae (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, I actually am still bfing. That's good to know because I didn't know that it could mess with my cycle. I don't have any other fibroid symptoms, but my mom's side of the family has a history of complications in that area.







I think that's part of the reason that my doctor was concerned.


----------



## TheDivineMrsM (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't have children (yet!) but this happens to me too. I have it for a few days, then it stops, then my period arrives. I was told it's normal, and that it might be old blood from a previous cycle. I started taking prenatals when we started TTC, and since then the amount of spotting has lessened. Not sure if the vitamins are helping, but they're correlated.


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for starting this thread and saving my sanity. (Tentatively, anyway!)

DD was born January 10th. I had about four weeks of lochia, IIRC. I may have had a sixth-week bleed but I forget.

First PP period was August 28th. It seemed to come too soon after when I'd noticed EWCM - like six days. Still, I figured AF was back (and there was much wailing and gnashing of teeth... I wanted more than a six-month reprieve, doggone it).

This cycle? I think I've had two separate runs of EWCM, I've been having light brown discharge/spotting so light you wouldn't notice it unless you were obsessing (who, meeee?) for five days now. Oh, and I'm on CD 45 - pre-baby, I was consistently 29/30.

Anyway, I'm really glad to hear this isn't just me, and that hopefully AF will be coming any day now, so I can stop convincing myself I'm pregnant again. Which is possibly the most terrifying thought I've ever had.


----------



## rissierae (Feb 5, 2008)

Good news. I did the ultrasound and got the results. The brown discharge means absolutely nothing. My uterus is just fine, no fibroids or anything else.


----------



## Babydoll1285 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yay! That's great news! It's still annoying, but it's not serious!

I've been drinking that stupid tea religiously and it has done nothing to stop the spotting before af. I think you went the right route!


----------



## texasfarmom (Sep 24, 2009)

I have heard that you might have a problem with progesterone if you have brown spotting before AF. A friend of mine started progesterone after O and that seems to have cleared up the brown spotting/bleeding before AF. You might look into it.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texasfarmom* 
I have heard that you might have a problem with progesterone if you have brown spotting before AF. A friend of mine started progesterone after O and that seems to have cleared up the brown spotting/bleeding before AF. You might look into it.

This has been the case for me, too. Progesterone helped the last two cycles, though this one I think I got a bad batch since I had the spotting and early temp drop again. Anyone else have that experience?


----------

